# how easy is it for ex forces to find jobs in canada??



## little.duck (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I am currently serving the uk forces and if anyone could help, I would like to know if being in the forces has had a positive or negative effect on people finding employment, if anyone has gone through this any advice woud be appreciated.

I would love to eventually move there, but don't know where to start in finding jobs as my qualifications are secondary school, numerous qualifications gained in the forces and currently studying 2 distance a levels, may thanks


----------



## GoldDragon (Feb 2, 2012)

Ex-forces have no problems finding jobs here in Edmonton Alberta.
All sorts of security jobs, penitentiary jobs - we have a new penitentiary opening this month.
The qualifications you gained in the forces will help tremendously. They will help your application in security work stand out. They look for that here. I am speaking from experience of those here with the same background as you.


----------



## little.duck (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks GoldDragon, do you know of any useful websites I can directly apply to these jobs? Or anywhere that would be a starting point? Thanks


----------



## GoldDragon (Feb 2, 2012)

Edmonton new remand center
New Edmonton Remand Centre

General Inquiries
Edmonton: 780-638-5100
Toll-free in Alberta: 310-0000, then dial 780-638-5100


Home


----------



## little.duck (Apr 4, 2013)

Many thanks


----------

